# 

## 

,          ?

----------


## 

,    .            .
 ,    1  , 2  ,     31 ,         .

----------


## 

-  ,          ( ,   ),       .

----------


## Ol-ga

,              .    -  ,    .             ,     .

----------


## 

....      ,   81 .             ?

----------


## Ol-ga

,    2   ,     ,    ,        ,      ,           . 

       ,    ,        ,       (     ).      ,    .

----------


## 

> ,        ,


    ?

----------


## Ol-ga

. 78   "          "

----------


## 

10.05.2006 .   05.05.2006 . 
10.05.2006 .         .        - 30.05.2006 .
30.05.2006 .        .
        ?  ,            ?

----------


## _

> 30.05.2006 .        .


    ....

----------


## 777

> ?


 6

----------


## 

> ?  ,            ?


        ,  .

----------


## 777

**, ..      ,  ...  .......

----------


## Alex30

> ,  .






> 10.05.2006 .        .        - *30.05.2006 .*
> *30.05.2006 .*        .


  ! -,  .

----------


## 777

*Alex30*, ,  .......   .... 30.05....

----------


## 

> ! -,  .


*Alex30*,   . 
          .

----------


## 

,    "" (   ) -    ,       . (     -   2  ( ) -      -   .    .....)....

----------


## Alex30

77 : "          ."
. 81  : "       (         -  )           ."





> .


-, . 30.05   ! *,*    ?

*,* 



> 


?  ?

----------


## BorisG

> 30.05   !


      .     10,   ,   30,    .



> ?


  . . . 3 13-6.
     .

----------


## Alex30

> .


 ,      , ??? 29.05, 30.05, 31.05    ! =>   =>  . 77  81       ....  :Frown:  .....  :Embarrassment:   .....   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: ..............   :Frown:

----------


## DIR

> ,    .            .
>  ,    1  , 2  ,     31 ,         .


 ?
  1- ,    2-      .  -  . ,    ,               .
-,  . :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> -,  .


,  .    , ,    .

----------


## DIR

> ,  .    , ,    .


          .    . ?

----------


## 

> 1- ,    2-      .  -


 ,     .       2- ?



> .    . ?


 ...  :Smilie: 
. 81  : "    ** (         -  )           ."
          .



> ,      , ??? 29.05, 30.05, 31.05    ! =>   =>  . 77  81       ....


      .  :Smilie: 
     10 .      20   .

----------


## Alex30

> . 
>      10 .      20


  :Embarrassment: ....

!

----------


## DIR

( =  ).
        : ,     -     .

----------


## 

> 


   ? ?



> =  ).


   .


> 77 : "          ."

----------


## DIR

- -   .  .  .
   -   . ?   ,    .
      ...

----------


## 

?      ?       ,       .  ?

----------


## Abwgd

10.05.2006 .   05.05.2006 . 

, ,        9  10   ?????

----------


## 

*DIR*,      -   .  -,  .
     ,    .     ??    ?

http://www.klerk.ru/news/?59474

----------


## 

*Abwgd*, " ..." -  .  " ..." 10.05. )

----------


## z.kazakova

.  1 - 20  2008 .        .    .    . 2  2008.        . .1  12.8 (0,186 ).  ,  .      .          1,5 .    - 3  .   ,        . 26   15,00          27  2009.   26        17,00   ,   23      - .    . 31                               .        29  2009 .  26 , 2    ,  10 ,    .     ,     ,        .        /.    ,    .

----------


## 

;

----------


## 

,15,09,2009 ,       !    15,09,2009(        )

----------


## 

... , ,    13-

----------


## verochka

16         30 .    28    30.09.  .     ,    .   12.10.  ,          30.09  12.10?

----------


## 

30.09

----------


## 

,           ,       /.       (     ). 
   ,        /?????????????

----------


## 

> ,           ,       /.       (     ). 
>    ,        /?????????????


C,       .        .

----------


## 

. ,    ,    -        .      + 2   =    .        ,    .

----------


## 

** , .

----------


## Solo_n

01.11.09        13.11.09.  10.11 -    19.11.    13.11 (?),         (     16.11)?

----------


## 

> 13.11 (?),


  :yes: 



> 19.11


20.11-

----------


## Solo_n



----------


## 

, .
    11.09  ..,     ,  ,   .          -   ?     ,     .        .  !

----------


## 



----------


## 

> , .
>     11.09  ..,     ,  ,   .          -   ?     ,     .        .  !


      (    2- )
 /    .
      . ,    ,

----------


## 

> (    2- )
>  /    .
>       . ,    ,


  !

----------


## Anja_K

.
          05.11.09,  03.11.09     4    ,     .   05.11.09  , ..    .   ?

----------


## 

> .
>           05.11.09,  03.11.09     4    ,     .   05.11.09  , ..    .   ?


     -

----------


## Solo_n

> .
>           05.11.09,  03.11.09     4    ,     .   05.11.09  , ..    .   ?


  , ?     ,      .    ?          .

----------


## 

?      ,  .   80- 


> ,     .


 -   .

----------


## YUM

> , ?     ,      . ...


 !
      () ,       . ,     ,    ""  ""      .

----------


## 

,       60%    ???

----------


## 

> ,       60%    ???


,  60%

----------


## 

(.78)  16.02   28.01.  1.02  15.02    .     15.02    .      ? 16-         ,     ?

----------


## 

16.02.

----------


## roxrite

!       ( (    )       :Smilie:  ) :
  317  27.11.2002 .    21.11.2002 .  . 81 . 6    ( ) (    13.11.2002 .  22.11.2002 .    ).       13.11.2002 .        13.11.2002 .   .   25.11.2002 .     ,  26.11.2002 .  05.12.2002 .    .   317  27.11.2002 .         .           ,           . 81 . 6   . 80     ,             ,     ,    ,     ,     . 81 . 6 . 
_    ?  ,  ,     ._
 :Smilie:

----------


## 

> _    ?  ,  ,     ._


  .
   ?

----------


## roxrite

> .
>    ?


, ,  ,  ,    , ,     ,  ,       :Smilie:    ,    :Smilie:         ?  :Wink:

----------


## 

> , ,  ,  ,    , ,     ,  ,         ,           ?


    ,  ,     ,      ""           .   -    ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## roxrite

> ,  ,     ,      ""           .   -    ?!


  -          "".               ,       .       ,  - ,   !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,     :Smilie: 
 - ,  - ,   -   :yes:

----------


## 

> .       ,  - ,   ! 
>  ,    
>  - ,  - ,   -


    -    ,     ,      - ,     . 
   - ?   ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## roxrite

> -    ,     ,      - ,     . 
>    - ?   ...


,    -    ,    ,           ,      -,    ,   ! , . !
   -   ,          :Big Grin: 
 ,  ,   ,   ,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 

???          !!!   ???

----------


## 

**, ,                2 .    -        15 .

----------


## 

.             ???

----------


## 

> .             ???


  ,   ,      2 .  ""   .
     /   /    -  .

----------


## serg012

.
    .   11 ,  12     )).         (     ).  :
1.     26       ?
2.    ,   ""  2  ?

----------


## 223

> .
>     .   11 ,  12     )).         (     ).  :
> 1.     26       ?
> 2.    ,   ""  2  ?


       ?    ,     11 .      /   60%
,  ,     ,

----------


## serg012

.  ,    11 .    ,    10 )))
 .   2    ?

----------


## 12

> .  ,    11 .    ,    10 )))
>  .   2    ?


   "",     ,  ,  255-   375  , -   .
    -     .
   2   . /

----------


## serg012



----------


## 12

> 


    -    .
        ,

----------


## serg012

, ,       ?      ,        .     ,    .      ,  "/    "?      !

----------


## OTY

!  :   ,      (   )          ,       ,      16 ,  ,     - ,     (  16 )..        ,     ,    16   ,      (26 ),             ,   16    ( ),   , 26    ,   ,    -   ...     1, .7 ,  77   ?  ! 
PS:     ...       ,     ,               ...)))

----------


## 

> ,  60%


 .  /.   ,     ,    / 60%        100%,   60%

----------


## 

- 100%,    .

----------


## 

, ,       ,       ?       ,    ,    2 ,     8    20 . ,       ,      ?

----------


## 223

> , ,       ,       ?       ,    ,    2 ,     8    20 . ,       ,      ?


 ,     ,      .    -        ,        ,   /  . 
 ,             . ..        90 ,

----------


## 

!   ,    ,        ,    !  .

----------


## 

,     .
    .

----------


## 

""...      ...

----------


## 223

> !   ,    ,        ,    !  .


     ,         ,   /         .
    ,               ,         ,    ""

----------


## 223

> ,     .
>     .


      ?

----------


## 

*223*,         ,    2 .           ,   60%.

 +



> .     11.07.2006 N 1074-6-1: "      (. "" . 6 . 1 . 81  )        ,      ,     .              . *            ,   ,   * ".


 -  -    .

----------


## 

,         ,            .     2     ,    ,         .           8 .             .       (    ,     -) ,  -  .          ,         60% (  7 ).      ,  .                 . , ?

----------


## 223

> *223*,         ,    2 .           ,   60%.
> 
>  +
> 
>  -  -    .


,        :Smilie:

----------


## 223

> . , ?


    ,   . 
     ?

----------


## 

> .  /.   ,     ,    / 60%        100%,   60%






> - 100%,    .



    100%?      100% (  8 ),     60%?
    .  :Redface:

----------


## 223

> 100%?      100% (  8 ),     60%?
>     .


60%  ,      .

----------


## 

223 :,   .  .

----------


## 

> 60%  ,      .


.    .  :yes:

----------


## nunya01

,         \       ?     .-.130 .

----------


## 

> ,   .
>      ?



     ,     ,    30   . 
    ,         03.03  07.04.   ,  .

----------


## 

*nunya01* ,            :     -        ...

----------


## 11

> ,         \       ?     .-.130 .


 ,   ,

----------


## nunya0

> *nunya01* ,            :     -        ...


  ,   ,     .     , .        ,  .    .    ,      32  ?

----------


## buhkitten

*nunya0*,       .    ,  41.        .
 ,   130   140 -

----------


## 

,            ** .       .

----------


## buhkitten

...

----------


## 12345

,        ?     ....           ???

----------


## 

?

----------


## 12345

,   .

----------


## 

,      .       ,   2 ,       .     .

----------


## 12345

,    ... ?    ""?

----------


## 12345

-      ?

----------


## 

?       2    .        ,    ,   .       .

----------


## 12345

,        ...  ...

----------


## 

?   ?      30 .      5          .         19 ,         .      .    .
 : 30      14 . 2    .    14     .

----------


## 12345

....  30        2  14 ,       14 ???

----------


## 

,     14            16 .

----------


## 12345

^_^

----------


## 12345

?  2 ,  14.....

----------


## 12345

(((((((

----------


## 

?   14- -       ""   28-

----------


## 

,   !
     13  ,     :"    16 ..."  ,  ,         ,    ...28    ,   ,   ,  "  - 29 "   24    .  ,     29  ,  28 ,         12  ?  , .C.

----------


## 

.   ,     ,     .

----------


## 

,     !!

----------


## 223

> ,     29  ,  28 ,         12  ?  , .C.


,

----------


## 

,   ,  :  28 - ,      12  ?

----------


## 

-    , 25 , 28.   ,   28  29. C 24  - 29  ,  ,        ,        ,    ,       ?

----------


## 223

> -    , 25 , 28.   ,   28  29. C 24  - 29  ,  ,        ,        ,    ,       ?


   - 
 /    28, 29   
29   0 .
     28 .         -

----------


## 

,    .

----------


## 

,       ,      .      .          ?    2      .

----------


## 

> ,       ,      .      .          ?    2      .


 2       .         -

----------


## Honest

17      20  (     2 ).        17   "  ".    24 .

    - ?
   ,   ?
  ?

----------


## .88

.   .  .

.
     (9.08.10  04.08.10),     (.  01.09.10  09.09.10    ).         .   09.09.10,         , ..    10.09.10  13.09.10,  14.09.10     .       2              .
           13.09.10 .     10.09.10,         .  ,            ,       2  . 

.
    13.09.10, ..      2 ,     ?
 , ,     ,  14.09.10      ? 
      ?

----------


## 

-   .     ,         2  .

----------


## 

> 17      20  (     2 ).        17   "  ".    24 .
> 
>     - ?
>    ,   ?
>   ?


   ?

----------


## 223

> .
>     13.09.10, ..      2 ,     ?
>  , ,     ,  14.09.10      ? 
>       ?


 
  -    ,    ,

----------


## C

> .   .  .
> 
> .
>      (9.08.10  04.08.10),     (.  01.09.10  09.09.10    ).         .   09.09.10,         , ..    10.09.10  13.09.10,  14.09.10     .       2              .
>            13.09.10 .     10.09.10,         .  ,            ,       2  . 
> 
> .
>     13.09.10, ..      2 ,     ?
>  , ,     ,  14.09.10      ? 
>       ?


      ,   ,    -?  -     ,    - .                 . 10.09 , 13 - ,       -       -      ,     -       ,  .    -    .  ,  .

----------


## 

> ,   ,    -?


   ,          .               .




> ...     ...


 ,    -  .    ,

----------


## 

N 255-
.7 .2.                 60        ,    30        ,    ,        .


  ,       ,        .               :            (. 1 . 12   N 255-).

----------


## 223

> ,          .               .


   .   ,    ,   .    ,   ... ,

----------


## 

> .   ,    ,   .    ,   ... ,


      (   )       2 ?

----------


## 223

> (   )       2 ?


   ,   ,         2 .      .
..    2     .

----------


## .

.
 ,   ,    ,       .           2  ,            ?
 .

----------


## 

> .
>  ,   ,    ,       .           2  ,            ?
>  .


     /,       .

----------


## 

!
, ,    .      30.08.2010.       31.08.2010.        31.08.2010″.   01.09.2010-   02.09.2010″. 02.09.2010   ,      01.09.2010″-    .       ..         01.09.,     02.09.   ? , ,    ,    .!

----------


## 

> 31.08.2010.        31.08.2010″.


-   31   .

----------


## 

.    .      .  ,   ,  ,  .    7 .               ,    ,     .     -  5 . .   (!).            ,   .  ,  ,    .   . ,      .          .    ,   ,   ,   .   ,  ,  - "  ",      . . ,            .   ?    ?         .     ?      ?  ""?   -     -   ?  .

----------


## 

,  ,      :             ?

----------


## 

10.05.2006 . 
10.05.2006 .         .        - 30.05.2006 .
30.05.2006 .        .

      , ..     30-     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  -  25.03.     ,      .  (..  ., ,  ) - , 25.03.10.  ?   ,   , ?

----------


## 1973

: 4  ,   . 5     ,   .  ,   .     ,  -  - .          .     .   , :     - ,      25  - . :   ,      ,    - . ,       ?          ?    25 ,  ,   ,   ?

----------


## 

> : 4  ,   . 5     ,   .  ,   .     ,  -  - .          .     .   , :     - ,      25  - . :   ,      ,    - . ,       ?          ?    25 ,  ,   ,   ?


         ?
     ,        
         /

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : 4  ,   .


 ?    ?         .




> ...          ?


   ,          .

----------


## 1973

.    ,        .        .  .
     11 ,             .      16 ,         (       ).    ,    160    .   ,      .   .      ,    25      ,   -        .  .  ?

----------


## tan223

.?
 ,         ,     ,      
       ,   ,    -   ,

----------


## 1973

,  .    ,    . ,      -  ,              .    .  ,     ,    ,       .
   ,    .          - .         25  - .    .

----------


## 

...     18.05.11    -        ...                      18.05.11

----------


## 1973

?     "       "?

----------


## 

:     ...     /       ...

----------


## 1973

(  ,   ,       :Smilie: )
-        ,          ,       ,    
-     ,   ,      
-      ( ?)

----------


## 

-,  ,             ...     100% ...

1.       
2.     .1      
3.               25-

        ,      ...

            ,       ...

----------


## 1973

,     :
5     ,   
  ,   ,     
   10      
11        25 
12       
13          
16      ,   ,   (   )
, 18 ,      
, 19 ,    

 ,      ,             .
       ,          13 ,    16-.

  , 19 ,            19 ,     , :

-        -   ,   ?

 -         (      ),    ,

----------


## 

...      -             ...

      ...

----------


## 

,     /      ...  :     ,

----------


## New Kadrovik

,     .  :        .   3 . 24          .  10 ,      3 ,      ?      ?   ?

----------


## 

> 3






> 


  /   .

----------


## maolik

/...       24.06,   24.06   23.06 ?          16.06,   ...     ?

----------


## 

> 16.06


  :yes:

----------


## maolik

04.06 - ..    ... ,        ...

----------


## 

-

----------


## maolik

....   16.06?

----------


## 



----------


## 

!
,.
 21.06.2011   .
26.06.2011    .
30.06.2011 /.
   :
2      26    30?(    - )
      ,    01.07  14.07,,      .

----------


## 

> !
> ,.
>  21.06.2011   .
> 26.06.2011    .
> 30.06.2011 /.
>    :
> 2      26    30?(    - )
>       ,    01.07  14.07,,      .


  -  
  ""
     2     
   2    -      
 26?  27  2 , 14-  =  
,     
    ,      (    /)

----------


## 

.

----------


## 

!   .       02.02.2009.  06.06.2011.       2   28 .  06.06.2011  17.06.2011  .  07.06.2011        .               2011?           ?         "       6.06-17.06        "   .   ?

----------


## tan223

> !   .       02.02.2009.  06.06.2011.       2   28 .  06.06.2011  17.06.2011  .  07.06.2011        .               2011?           ?         "       6.06-17.06        "   .   ?


   ,      ,    .      -       ,    ,        .
      ,   ,

----------


## 

.       .       .

----------


## 68

zzz,   !    !   01.07.11,         (  04.07.11). 08.07.11        ,    - 22.07.11.    ,  11.07.11       .  ,     (, ), 12.07.11        .            - .      -  2     14.07.11  ,      13.07.11.        .   ???  22.07.11            ?          22?  !

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## 

!              15.06.2011  12.07.2011,  08.07.2011   25.07.2011                 27.07.2011,  09.08.2011     ,         
 :Frown:

----------


## Andrej_07

!  ,   ,  .           ,             ???

----------


## Storn

,           ....        ....

----------


## 

!  ,           , ,               ,   ?   -      ?

----------


## 

**      - .          .

----------


## 

!, ,  :    ,      -,   ,     ,     ,      ,     ,  ,           ?

----------


## 

,        :Wink:

----------


## 

(   ) ,    ,   ( 27.11),   25.11.       1-: 25-  (   ),   ,      100 %?       (          )

----------


## 

27.11       .      :    ** ,      ,   . 60%-     ,       .

----------


## 

!!!  - :     (   ,       21 ,?)

----------


## Storn

> 21 ,?


 ......

----------


## 

!  !

----------


## 

27--,    ?      ?   ?    ,-     -?  ?

----------


## 

, . 09.02.2011          22.02.2011 .  14.02.2011   24.02.2011      (  ). 25.02.2011    ,     11.02.2011     22.02.2011 .              22.02.2011 .  25.02.2011 .,     ?

----------


## friendlyinlife

,,      8.12,    22.12,  , 13.12    .  22       ?

----------


## 505

> ,,      8.12,    22.12,  , 13.12    .  22       ?


      ,     /.

----------


## Iiriska

,    , -   !!!!
    3.10 (     ,    )
7.10   ,   .
,      9.10 (      3.10,      ,    )
                  9.10
  7.10  24.10    .
:
1.     ?
2.       ?
3.           ?

----------


## Storn

> 1.     ?


  17.10 



> 2.       ?


 



> 3.           ?


      ?

----------


## 

> 17.10 
> 
> 
> 
>       ?



 ,    , ..      9.10       ,     , ?

    -    -     ( 3.10  9.10)     ,

----------


## Storn

> ,    , ..      9.10       ,     , ?


  :yes:

----------


## 

> 


    !!!!!!!!!

----------


## friendlyinlife

)

----------


## 

,    .            .
 ,    1  , 2  ,     31 ,         .


    /?

----------


## 

29    28       2    30          2                        27           33

----------


## Princessa Tinkerbell

. , ,         ,     ,  ,       ?    ,       .

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## 

29    28       2    30          2                        27           33

----------


## Storn

...
    ,           ...      (, )....  ....        ....  ,      (       ),     30 ....
     ?

----------


## 

,    ,    !!!!     16 , 26      2 .   30 ,    2    ,         ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 16 , 26      2 .   30 ,    2    ,         ?


 :yes:

----------


## 

> 


))

----------


## 

.      .              ?   .     ?         .     .

----------


## 

.    -     .     ""  .  ,              3  (,   5  -       2 ).      . ,      .

----------


## 



----------


## kuzya78

,      ,  ,      11.05.2012,                   ,        ,     ?          / ,       /    60%,  ,   /    11.05.2012      ,         11.05.2012,         (   , ..  )    ,    / 100%,

----------


## 

> ,      ,  ,      11.05.2012,                   ,        ,     ?          / ,       /    60%,  ,   /    11.05.2012      ,         11.05.2012,         (   , ..  )    ,    / 100%,


    ,     ,      
   - ....
      ...   20 .
..       20
         /,

----------


## xxxiljaxxx

!  ,   01     ,     01  06 .      ,     23:55 1 
    1            ?

----------


## 01

> ,     ,      
>    - ....
>       ...   20 .
> ..       20
>          /,


, ...         ...  ,  . ,       .
, , .       ,  11   .     ... 25-.   -  .

----------


## 

> !  ,   01     ,     01  06 .      ,     23:55 1 
>     1            ?


,    ...    -  1-?  , . ,      -   .    ...       ?
  .      .

----------


## banderas43

.    :   ,           (       ).    10.04.,   13.04.,    .      ,   ,    ,    ,      ,       . 16.04.   ,   (  ),    . 13.04     ,        .    19.04.        ,           ,    . ,   ???

----------


## 2012

,  -           ?
  ,   .   .   ,  .          .         ,       14 ?       ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## 

,      30.06 ,       . 30.06    ,      ?

----------


## 

.        ,      .

----------


## 

> .        ,      .


   ?

----------


## 

- .        6 ,    75

----------


## 

> - .        6 ,    75

----------


## 

!

 ,         1.5  , .               2 .       14 .      ,      ?

,  , !

----------


## Storn



----------


## 

> 


 ,   ,       ))))
   , !

!

----------


## Storn

...

----------


## 

**, 8        ?

----------


## 

25.06.     25,06  04.07.   100%  60%?

----------


## 

100

----------


## 

** ,

----------


## 

.     02.07.2012     17.07.2012,  03.07.2012   . 25.07.2012   . :
1)   17.07  25.07.
2)  100 %

----------


## ZZZhanna

1) /  25/07?
2)    ,

----------


## 

*ZZZhanna*,   -    .      17.07.2012,    ,    .  ,    17.07.2012.

----------


## anafest23

!
   ,  8      .     .   , ()     8  .   26    ,       0.   , .. /   .     ? ,  ( ,   )   -?    ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ()     8  .


  ?



> /


..     (  )?

----------


## anafest23

> ?
>           , ..      ,     .
> 
> ..     (  )?


   -1,5   .  -   , ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -1,5


  .
   : 



> , ()     8  .


     ?

----------


## anafest23

> .
>    : 
> 
>      ?


          (       ), ..   (    )   ,      . 

 ...      ,   8   -.      ,       .     ,      ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ?

, ,    , ,       .

----------


## fai

! , .      .       24.08.12   .    08.11.12  28.11.12.  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?  ?

----------


## 



----------


## ZZZhanna

...     ?

----------


## fai



----------


## ZZZhanna

.81
"       (**      )           ."

----------


## 



----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 



> 


   . 
      (/   ).
  , ,      ,   ?

----------


## Nikost

> 


- ,      ?

----------


## 

> - ,      ?


,         2-3  ...  :Wink:

----------


## 

,      ,   ,   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,           +  . ,          ,   ,        .

----------


## 

12 ,  13-               .  12  (   ) -  12-,   13-.   ?

----------


## 



----------


## 



----------


## 222

!  ,     ,      (  36 ),     2 ,          .

----------


## 

.
 -...
http://www.klerk.ru/law/articles/305799/

----------


## 222

... :Smilie: )

----------


## _tv

!    ,    () . 20.11.   .        ( ) . 03.12.      ( 17.12.),   05.12.   .       19.12. ,       13.12.,     ?      17.12.         ?

----------

